# magicjack- plus, phone service



## ss396sub (May 12, 2006)

Magazine & TV ads make this seem too good to be true. I heard that some love it and some are not happy with it. I see that you must have an Internet connection but it can supposedly be used with or without being hooked up directly to a computer. I do NOT have Cable or a Dish & am very happy with an attic installed antenna for TV. I see that AT&T offers a stand alone (no phone service required) Internet connection for $14.95 mo. & wonder if they also offer a higher speed, stand alone, DSL connection for an increased price? 
What are the pros & cons for the magicjack- plus, service??


----------



## pctechguru (May 6, 2012)

I have seen it used handful of times and the users were happy with it. One customer ran his whole business off of magic jacks and was very happy. I think he even hooked it up to a phone system. 

I tried using it for fax once and it did not work.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You definitely need an internet connection, but you do not need to leave it connected to a computer. You need *at least* 128kbps upload speed, but more is better.

Yes, people either love it or hate it because it's entirely dependent on the quality of your internet connection and whether or not you have any problems. It's cheap because they don't pay a building full of American tech support engineers to answer every customer service issue. If you have a problem, you'll maybe get help through e-mail or a forum.

And, obviously, if the internet connection ever goes down, the MagicJack service goes with it so you should have a cell phone to use as a backup.


----------



## kellieco (Jun 3, 2012)

have magic jack plus, need router to hook to,we have wifi, we like it BUT when we go on xbox live & netflicks we lose the connection


----------

